# New Book on The Confessional Text



## danekristjan (May 17, 2022)

A series of essays in defense of the TR from reformed ministers. Some of the members here on PB, including myself, were able to make contributions.

Edit: Coming soon, Summer 2022









Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays - Book


Why I Preach from the Received Text: An Anthology of Essays edited by Jeffrey T. Riddle & Christian M. McShaffrey. Biblical studies. KJV.




www.thegreaterheritage.com

Reactions: Like 6 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 17, 2022)

Very nice! I see those names from the PB and also some of the ministers in my denomination. I pray for the success of this effort.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## danekristjan (May 17, 2022)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Very nice! I see those names from the PB and also some of the ministers in my denomination. I pray for the success of this effort.


Amen. I had the pleasure of working along with the editors in the early process and was able to read all the contributions, and edit some. There is some really great stuff from some great men in there.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

